# Ezequiel!



## Alicetraduttrice

Hola a todos,

alguien me sabe decir qué significa "Ezequiel!"? Podria ser algo como una exclamacion o interjeccion? Como decir, no sé,  "mierda" o algo parecido?

Lo encontrè dentro de un dialogo, hay dos personajes que se pelean y uno dice:  "Ezequiel!".

Muchisimas gracias
Alice


----------



## traduttrice

Es un nombre propio, masculino.


----------



## 0scar

Y es el nombre de un arcángel.


----------



## Alicetraduttrice

Hola Traduttrice y Oscar,

sé que Ezequiel es un nombre masculino, y ademas de un arcangel, pero.. Nadie sabe si en Argentina se puede utilizar tambien como imprecacion o exclamacion? A lo mejor el tio que dice eso tuvo una aparicion..


----------



## 0scar

No, no se utilizá así. No hay ninguna posibilidad salvo que el tipo se llame Ezequiel y quede implicito algo como ¿Qué estás haciendo? 

_¡¿Ezequiel [qué estás haciendo?]! _


----------



## Alicetraduttrice

No, el tio no se llama Ezequiel, no hay ningun Ezequiel en la historia. 
No me lo explico! Pero muchas gracias a todos, siempre respondeis pronto y bien.
Hasta luego!
Alice


----------



## traduttrice

Si podés ponenos un poco de contexto; puede que se refiera -también- a "Por el amor de Dios!", pero su uso se limita a esta opción o a la que nombró Oscar.


----------



## Alicetraduttrice

Bueno, os pongo un trozo del diàlogo en que aparece "Ezequiel!". Lamentablemente se trata de una pelìcula, que yo incluso no vi, sòlo tengo los diàlogos y tengo que traducirlos para un festival. Es muy difìcil traducir una pelìcula sin verla! Si la pudiera ver, creo que entenderìa mejor que significa este "Ezequiel!", o por lo menos a que se refiere. No sé si os puede ayudar, de todas formas aquì està:



  A- ¿Por qué no me lo dijiste en el momento, en vez de esperar que siguiéramos?
      B- Además te dejás influenciar por él.
      A- Ay, por favor.
      B- Hacete cargo.
      A- No me hago cargo de nada. 
      B- Hacete cargo de todo esto, eh.
      A-No me voy a hacer cargo.
       B- *Ezequiel !*
       A-No me voy a hacer cargo….
      B-Sí, tenés que hacerte cargo porque tomás malas…. No quiero discutir mas!


PS: en la peli no hay ningùn personaje, animal, cosa, nada que nada que se llame Ezequiel.
Gracias!


----------



## 0scar

Es una invocación a los poderes de Ezequiel 

"Al *arcángel * se le invoca cuando se hace necesario un cambio en situaciones o con personas negativas a positivas"

http://guia7.com/Zadquiel.htm


----------



## minoski

Dico la mia solita scemenza  :
non potrebbe essere un'esclamazione fantasiosa, come "Santa Cleopatra" in Johnny Stecchino?

c.


----------



## Alicetraduttrice

Minoski, in effetti, avevo pensato anche io a una soluzione simile, magari anche di fantasia, come "San Girolamo" o qualche altro santo dal nome un po' elaborato. 
Credo che la risposta di Oscar ci possa confermare questa ipotesi. 
Oscar, grazie per il link. Beh, grazie a tutti voi! 
Alice


----------



## Fray Luis

0scar said:


> Es una invocación a los poderes de Ezequiel
> 
> "Al *arcángel *se le invoca cuando se hace necesario un cambio en situaciones o con personas negativas a positivas"
> 
> http://guia7.com/Zadquiel.htm


 

El supuesto arcángel se llama Zadquiel. Ezequiel es un profeta bíblico. No entiendo el sentido en que se usa, salvo que por confusión se haya usado uno por el otro.


----------



## zalacain56

0scar said:


> Y es el nombre de un arcángel.


 ¡¡Ezequiel NO ES UN ARCÁNGEL!!, es un profeta bíblico. 
Por cierto,sí hay gente que se llama Ezequiel (poca pero la hay).


----------



## gatogab

zalacain56 said:


> ¡¡Ezequiel NO ES UN ARCÁNGEL!!, es un profeta bíblico.
> Por cierto,sí hay gente que se llama Ezequiel (poca pero la hay).


http://it.encarta.msn.com/encyclopedia_761574770/Libro_di_Ezechiele.html

L'Ezechiele di Alice può essere interpretato come una 'invocacione'. Infatti:
*Dapprima il suo ruolo fu quello di profeta di sventure*


----------



## Alicetraduttrice

Beh, amici, io finora ho optato per l'opzione "imprecazione simpatica" sul modello di "Santa Cleopatra" sugegrito da Minoski. Boh, è un mistero...
Grazia a tutti della collaborazione!


----------



## 0scar

No creo que todavía sea un misterio.
No se trata de religión católica, no tiene que ver con los santos ni profetas, sino con la moda de la new age y el culto a los ángeles o algo similar.

Esto que ya cité más arriba : 
"Al *arcángel *se le invoca cuando se hace necesario un cambio en situaciones o con personas negativas a positivas" no deja lugar a dudas. 
En el diálogo del contexto se invoca a Ezequiel para que alñguien se haga responsable, que cambie de actitud. 

Yo lo traduciria como _Arcangelo Ezechiele!_

Hay muchas páginas de Internet dónde se lo invoca/apela al Arcángel Ezequiel 
_http://www.google.com.ar/search?hl=es&q=arcangel+ezequiel+invocación&btnG=Buscar&meta=_


----------

